# USYNT u14 West Regional Camp Call-ups - Feb 20 Camp



## Kante (Mar 3, 2020)

*35 SoCal players were called up from the following clubs:*
LAFC (eight), LA Galaxy (seven), Real Salt Lake Arizona (four), City SC Carlsbad (three), San Diego Surf (three), Total Futbol Academy (three), Albion SC (two), SC del Sol (two), FC Golden State (1), Real SoCal (1) and Pateadores (1)

The TFA 06s have been ranked in the top 5 nationally for the last three years, and only three players? Hmmmm...

*Here's the link to the full release. *
*





						New Year for YNT U-14 TID Program Kicks Off With West Region Mini-Camp in Chula Vista, Calif.
					

Seventy-Nine Players Gather at Chula Vista Elite Athlete Training Center Outside San Diego from Feb. 20-24




					www.ussoccer.com
				



*
*YNT U-14 TID WEST MINI-CAMP ROSTER BY POSITION (CLUB)
GOALKEEPERS (8):* Alejandro Caracheo Jr. (Silicon Valley Soccer Academy), Beckett Hobbs (Crossfire Premier), Mateo Lopez (San Jose Earthquakes), Diego Martinez (Los Angeles Football Club), Juan Martinez (LA Galaxy), Aaron Meono (Los Angeles Football Club), Trevor Wilson (Crossfire Premier), Maldini Zanayed (Albion SC)
*
DEFENDERS (27):* Christian Arseni (De Anza Force), Lorenzo Avalos (San Jose Earthquakes), Luca Bambino (Los Angeles Football Club), Carter Burrup (Real Salt Lake Arizona), Jonas Canales (LV Pros), Cole Capriotti (Pac NW), Marcello Chang (Silicon Valley Soccer Academy), Riley Dalgado (LA Galaxy), Christian Diaz (Total Futbol Academy), Michael Dunne (Portland Timbers), Raul Elizarraraz (SC del Sol), Leonardo Espinoza (FC Golden State), Max Friends (Washington Premier FC), Chris Grote (Real Salt Lake Arizona), Jaden Jackson (Sacramento United), Sawyer Jura (Portland Timbers), Allan Legaspi (LA Galaxy), Erick Luna (San Jose Earthquakes), Connor Luoto (San Diego Surf), Nathan Morales (Nomads SC), Alex Perez (Heat FC), Tamir Ratoviz (Real So Cal), Angel Robles (LV Pros), Javen Romero (Los Angeles Football Club), Oscar Verhoeven (San Jose Earthquakes), Cameron Williams (OC Surf Soccer Club), Ermias Yohannes (Sacramento Republic FC)
*
MIDFIELDERS (25):* Izahi Amparo (Real Salt Lake Arizona), Allen Aquino (City SC Carlsbad), Christopher Aquino (Seattle Sounders FC), Danny Cortes (Tijuana/MEX), Carlos Diaz-Arreola (Washington Premier FC), Cam Doucette (Albion SC), Taj Eagleston (LA Galaxy), Victor Enriquez (Portland Timbers), Stuart Hawkins (Pac NW), Omar Ibarra (SC del Sol), Aidan Martin (Total Futbol Academy), Edwyn Mendoza (San Jose Earthquakes), John Middleton (De Anza Force), Diego Orosco (San Diego Surf), Colin Pearce (De Anza Force), Justin Prada (Los Angeles Football Club), Jose Ponce (Sacramento Republic FC), Pierce Rizzo (Phoenix Rising FC), Paulo Rudisil (LA Galaxy), Mateo Salcedo (Sacramento Republic FC), Morris Spaltenstein (LA Galaxy), Senshin Suzuki (Crossfire Premier), David Vasquez (Total Futbol Academy), Adrian Wilbowo (Los Angeles Football Club), Milo Wray (Portland Timbers)
*
FORWARDS (19):* Sawyer Crisostomo (Downtown Las Vegas Soccer Club), Patrick Dormoh (Crossfire Premier), Diego Doyle (Marin FC), Isaac Emojong (Sacramento Republic FC), Zen Franco (Los Angeles Football Club), Gabriel Garcia (Los Angeles Football Club), Saul Garcia (LA Galaxy), Sebastian Gomez (Seattle United), Brian Guillen (Pateadores), Havelange Jean-Desire (City SC Carlsbad), Michael Luande (Seattle Sounders FC), Cruz Medina (San Jose Earthquakes), Angel Montesinos (City SC Carlsbad), Evan Pickering (San Diego Surf), Noah Segura (Real Salt Lake Arizona), Jermaine Spivey (San Jose Earthquakes), Jordi Tortell (De Anza Force), Etienne Veillard (Federal Way FC), Malcom Zalayet (Marin FC)


----------



## Kante (Mar 4, 2020)

So, took a quick at how teams have been doing, as calc'ed out by the Algo and the compared that to how many players were called up to the u14 camp. Specifically, looked at forecasted goal differential % as the key measure of a current team's quality. If anyone is interested, can explain in more detail but won't be bore folks with it now.

Thought it was important since getting recognized at this level has a number of near term and longer term advantages, for example, college admission.

Here's the caveats on the chart:

GD% does not measure individual player quality, just how a team is expected to perform against its geo group peers  - LA vs LA; SD vs SD - given past performance. Presumably, though, good players will lead to higher team GD%
An exception to this is if players play up an age group with some consistency, eg, LAGSD's HBW or RSC's TR, or with TFA. In this example, could see a club having more players called up than their GD% would warrant.​​Another exception to this is that a team may be less than the sum of its parts, and be underperforming. There's some evidence that points to this being the case for LAFC.​
In the case where only one player is selected, it's very possible for a team to have one good player but not still perform well. 
By way of explanation:

On the chart below, the x axis is the Team GD% which presumably plays a big role in driving the y axis which is the # of players called up to the u14 YNT regional camp. 
The R2 # is the statistical measure of what % of the variation in # of players being called up is correlated to Team GD%. The R2 number - .5522 - is saying that 55% of the selection process is related to team performance (this is actually pretty high), and that other factors other than team performance - for example, MLS, competing w/ club to keep them from going to ECNL, connections, (fill in the blank) - are driving 45% of the selection process.
Clubs that are above the curve are more likely to benefitting from these other factors
Clubs that are below the curve are on the wrong side of the other factors, and likely have players who deserve to be called up. These clubs include (FCG, LAUFA, OC Surf and the Strikers)
Clubs that are close to the curve are about right in the number of their selections. LAG and RSL are in this group plus most of the teams where their GD% was negative
And one has to not get too hung up on clubs that only have one player selected but are above the curve since those are likely one-off cases
Here's the chart:


----------



## focomoso (Mar 4, 2020)

Kante said:


> *35 SoCal players were called up from the following clubs:*
> LAFC (eight), LA Galaxy (seven), Real Salt Lake Arizona (four), City SC Carlsbad (three), San Diego Surf (three), Total Futbol Academy (three), Albion SC (two), SC del Sol (two), FC Golden State (1), Real SoCal (1) and Pateadores (1)
> 
> The TFA 06s have been ranked in the top 5 nationally for the last three years, and only three players? Hmmmm...
> ...


We know a bunch of boys on this list. Good for them!


----------



## Jane Dough (Mar 14, 2020)

Does anyone know when the Central and East regions will kick theirs off, what with the Covid-19 pandemic upon us?


----------



## Kante (Mar 14, 2020)

US Soccer had said March 18th for Central. Not sure when it will be rescheduled.


----------

